

Is Instagram Bigger Than Facebook? - ppearlman
http://philpearlman.com/2012/09/28/is-instagram-bigger-than-facebook/

======
TeaLeaves
According to my friend who is a junior high school teacher the kids nowadays
are using Instagram and Kik to communicate with each other. They all
"maintain" FB profiles for their parents to see but the real action is
happening on those two social media platforms.

